# Dillon State Park



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Anyone ever go to Dillon for there youth pheasant hunt? I noticed they are suppose to turn 200 birds loose the day before youth small game season, I believe the 22-23 Oct.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Dillon is a nice place to hunt. Have done the youth seasons as well as regular season hunts there. Bird locations vary by year sometimes as does the pressure. When all else fails, wear hip boots and head down into the swamp for leftovers pushed there by folks with short boots.


----------

